# Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...



## fentanyl88 (4. August 2007)

Hallo erstmals bin neu in diesem Forum und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Es ist folgentes...

Ich komme gerade von Nachtfischen und hab sofort im Internet nach Hilfe gesucht... und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen...

Na gut kommen wir zur Sache!!

Ich Fische eigentlich nur mit Pose + Totem Köfi das liegt daran das auf meinem Stammteich Spinnfischen verboten ist. gut so!

Also ich hab gestern bzw. heute auf Zander ausgelegt 2 Rute mit dieser Montage: Pose 4,5g + Perle + Karabiner + 70cm Stahlvorfach + Ryder Haken..

so wiet so gut nun mein Problem..

Ich hatte wie gesagt 4 bisse.. es war einteutig Zander bisse aber jedesmal beim Anschlag versaute ich es und ich hatte nur mehr den Haken am Vorfach und der Köfi war weg??? Kann es vl sein das ich den Schluckhaken falsch montiert habe? Bitte gebt mir Tipps... Danke

lg


Hubert


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo Hubert,

erst mal willkommen im Forum. Zander sind manchmal sehr heikel. Ich verwende immer eine Grundmontage, weil der Zander dann freien Abzug hat und nicht die Pose mitschleppen muß. 
Wie hast Du denn den Köfi angeködert ?
Und, es gibt natürlich auch kleine Zander und andere Fische, die Dich foppen können. Woher weißt Du z.B. das es Zander waren, wenn der Köfi weg war ?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schlei (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Willkommen Hubert!!!
Ich würde auch mal gern wissen wie du den Köfi anköderst und zander angeln mit der pose erfordert ziehmlich viel gedult bei mir dauert es bis zu einer halben stunde bis ich anschlage. und wie groß sind deine Köfis????

Mfg
Schlei


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Schlei schrieb:


> Willkommen Hubert!!!
> Ich würde auch mal gern wissen wie du den Köfi anköderst und zander angeln mit der pose erfordert ziehmlich viel gedult bei mir dauert es bis zu einer halben stunde bis ich anschlage. und wie groß sind deine Köfis????
> 
> Mfg
> Schlei


 
Du meinst sicher 1/2 Stunde nach dem Auswerfen. Mal im Ernst, bei einem Biß eine halbe Stunde warten ist- wie soll ich sagen - ziemlich daneben. Entweder lässt der Fisch den Köder aus, oder, und das ist wahrscheinlicher, hat er den Köfi schon im Darm hängen. Und was machst Du dann bei untermaßigen ?
Richtig angeködert, wartet man nur einige Sekunden und setzt dann den Anschlag. Ist es ein maßiger Zander, hängt er in 95% aller Fälle. Ist er untermaßig fasst entweder der Haken nicht, oder sitzt ganz vorne, was ein schadloses zurücksetzen ermöglicht.

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich hab nur gelesen "Spinnfischen verboten. Gut so"
und "Schluckhaken halbe Stunde ziehen lassen"
danach ist mir die Lust vergangen zu antworten. Gut dass die Anhiebe danebengingen.


----------



## Da Vinci (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Kann mich da NorbertF nur anschließen!
Ziemlich daneben solche Aussagen!


----------



## Christian0815 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gelesen "Spinnfischen verboten. Gut so"
> und "Schluckhaken halbe Stunde ziehen lassen"
> danach ist mir die Lust vergangen zu antworten. Gut dass die Anhiebe danebengingen.




Mit Stahlvorfach auf Zander ist mir auch was neues!
Viel zu steif;+


----------



## Ammersee-angler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

aber Hechtsicher


----------



## fentanyl88 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

danke einmal für die antworten... also ich hatte nen fetzenköfi am haken. kopf war weg. ich stoch mit einer ködernadel vom rücken bis zur schwanzflosse durch das der haken beim rücken rausschaute... war das falsch kann mir vl wer ne richtige montage erklären?? danke

lg Hubert


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



> war das falsch kann mir vl wer ne richtige montage erklären??



sehe da eigentlich keinen Fehler. Deine Montage ist soweit in Ordnung. 

Was mich arg verwundert ist, dass die Köfis weg waren. 
Die können, wenn sie mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen wurden nicht weg sein! Vor allem nicht mehrmals hintereinander. 

Die einzige logische Erklärung die mit dazu einfällt wären Edelkrebse, wobei es auch da noch eher selten ist, dass die den ganzen Köfi abfressen...

Auf den Bildern im Anhang siehst du wie ich meine Köfis für Zander aufziehe...


----------



## fentanyl88 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

ja genau so hatte ich die montage... ich verstehs auch nicht vl waren es doch krebse oder sonstiges. aber dann würde er ja doch nicht schur abziehen und gas geben so wie es bei mir der fall war...


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

das könnte ein aal gewesen sein.... bei uns passiert das manchmal...
nimm mal ein kleineres fischchen und schlag sofort an!


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



> aber dann würde er ja doch nicht schur abziehen



doch kann schon sein... Krebse ziehen durchaus Schnur ab.


----------



## Schlei (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher 1/2 Stunde nach dem Auswerfen. Mal im Ernst, bei einem Biß eine halbe Stunde warten ist- wie soll ich sagen - ziemlich daneben. Entweder lässt der Fisch den Köder aus, oder, und das ist wahrscheinlicher, hat er den Köfi schon im Darm hängen. Und was machst Du dann bei untermaßigen ?
> Richtig angeködert, wartet man nur einige Sekunden und setzt dann den Anschlag. Ist es ein maßiger Zander, hängt er in 95% aller Fälle. Ist er untermaßig fasst entweder der Haken nicht, oder sitzt ganz vorne, was ein schadloses zurücksetzen ermöglicht.
> 
> Ralf


 
ich nehme auch große köderfische und die zander brauchen extrem lange der haken hangt auch immer ganz normal in ober/unterlippe:m Das es solange dauert ist aber auch die ausnahme aber es passiert


----------



## fentanyl88 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

naja freitag werd ich wieder angeln gehn und wieder auf zander auslegen.. diesesmal auf grund vl wirds ja dann was... danke nochmals für die tipps.. ich meld mich wieder vl bis dahin mit fotos von meinem zander


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> ch hatte wie gesagt 4 bisse.. es war einteutig Zander bisse aber jedesmal beim Anschlag versaute ich es und ich hatte nur mehr den Haken am Vorfach und der Köfi war weg??? Kann es vl sein das ich den Schluckhaken falsch montiert habe? Bitte gebt mir Tipps... Danke




Hmmm... Schwierig.

Versuch es doch mal mit *Spinnfischen*!

Ach nee, diese überaus grausame und verachtungswürdige Art der Angelei ist ja an deinem Tümpel verboten. Schade für dich. Aber gut für die Zander.


----------



## fentanyl88 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

ich hab nichts gegen spinnfischen nur ich persönlich finde es nicht so gut. ich darf wohl meine eigene meinung haben oder nicht?


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen spinnfischen nur ich persönlich finde es nicht so gut. ich darf wohl meine eigene meinung haben oder nicht?



Ja spinnfischen ist echt Mist, da hängen die Zander ja immer ganz vorne und können leicht befreit werden.
Geht einfach nichts über "Schluckhaken", ist klar |uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen spinnfischen nur ich persönlich finde es nicht so gut. ich darf wohl meine eigene meinung haben oder nicht?



Darfst du. Und ich darf mich genauso über deine seltsame Meinung auslassen. Zumal ich ja nun überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, was dir denn am Spinnfischen nicht passt. Kommen die bösen Spinnfischer immer an und klatschen ihre Gummilatschen neben deine Grundmontage oder was ist da los?

Ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, daß Spinnfischen auf Räuber eine sehr erfolgreiche Methode ist. Ich fische meistens sogar ohne Wiederhaken und kriegt trotzdem meine Zander.

Und wo wir gerade bei persönlichen Meinungen sind: Ich finde Schluckhaken gehören verboten.


----------



## Mar (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hey Leute
Hab auch mal eine Frage zu den Thema, will nur nicht noch ein Tröt aufmachen. Bei uns im Verein ist es vorgeschrieben, auf Raubfisch ein Stahlvorfach zu nehemen.Hatte dies Jahr schon einige Zander bisse die ich vereiert habe, oder wo ich zulangsam bei der Rute wahr. Benutze die fertigen Stahlvorfächer, sollte ich mir selbst welche binden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Jetzt muß ich dem armen Hubert aber mal ein bisschen helfen.

Okay, der Begriff " Schluckhaken " ist etwas unglücklich. Was ist das überhaupt ?? Er hat in seinem Eingangsposting seine Montage gut beschrieben, da ist eigentlich nix dran auszusetzen. 
Die 1/2 Stunde ziehen lassen kommt nicht von ihm, sondern war der " Ratschlag " eines anderen. 
Das er keinen Bock auf Spinnfischen hat, und es zudem in seinem Verein verboten ist ( warum auch immer ) kann man ihm doch auch nicht zum Vorwurf machen. Ich find Karpfenangeln blöd, Norbert den Köfi  , ist doch wurscht. 

Ralf


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

@TE:

mit den Aussagen:



> Spinnfischen verboten, ist gut so!
> Schluckhaken halbe Stunde ziehen lassen



verzweifel weiter!

So ein Blödsinn, Angelneid vor den Spinnfischern weil sie es hinkriegen und die Ansitzer nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

*" Halbe Stunde ziehen lassen " stammt nicht vom TE. Der Schreiber ist bereits abgewatscht worden. *

Und nochmal, was bitte ist ein Schluckhaken??

Ralf


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Okay, der Begriff " Schluckhaken " ist etwas unglücklich. Was ist das überhaupt ??



Ich weiß wohl, was ein Schluckhaken/Blitzhaken ist und der Name kommt eben nicht von ungefähr. Die Fische werden damit nämlich in vielen Fällen nicht im Mundbereich gehakt. Das macht das releasen von Untermaßigen fast unmöglich und ist in meinen Augen eine völlig unnötige, brutale Quälerei.

Und ich persönlich finde das absolut nicht in Ordnung, zumal es auch einfach schonendere Methoden gibt, die schönen Zander zu fangen und die Kleinen ohne große Verletzungen am Leben zu lassen.

Was die Aussage betrifft "Ich finde Spinnfischen nicht gut": Ich bin einfach ein neugieriger Mensch und mich interessiert eben, aus welchem Grund jemand so denkt. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein gewisses Verhalten von Spinnfischern, daß andere Angler nervt. Das wäre vielleicht mal gut zu wissen, damit man anderen Anglern in Zukunft durch sein Handeln mehr Respekt entgegenbringt.
Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen einem Grundangler, der auf Aal angesesen hat über die Schnur geworfen und ihm damit einen fiesen Hänger verpasst. Der war stinksauer und es tat mir auch leid. Hab ihm dann als Wiedergutmachung einen schönen Barsch geschenkt und er war wieder glücklich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *" Halbe Stunde ziehen lassen " stammt nicht vom TE. Der Schreiber ist bereits abgewatscht worden. *
> 
> Und nochmal, was bitte ist ein Schluckhaken??
> 
> Ralf



zu 1 

OK Habs nun auch gemerk

zu 2

Ist eine etwas besondere Art von Haken, sieht so aus:

http://members.liwest.at/fischerverein-gosau/hacken2b.JPG

Der Haken hat den Nachteil das der Fisch den meist zu tief schluckt, was das abhaken von untermäßigen Fischen und solchen die man nicht verwerten kann fast unmöglich macht. Wird in ca 90% der Fälle extrem tief gesczhluckt.


----------



## Schmoeller (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Mar schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Hab auch mal eine Frage zu den Thema, will nur nicht noch ein Tröt aufmachen. Bei uns im Verein ist es vorgeschrieben, auf Raubfisch ein Stahlvorfach zu nehemen.Hatte dies Jahr schon einige Zander bisse die ich vereiert habe, oder wo ich zulangsam bei der Rute wahr. Benutze die fertigen Stahlvorfächer, sollte ich mir selbst welche binden?


 
Hi Mar,
binde Dir selber welche. Am besten aus weichem Material. Die fertigen haben meistens nicht die, meiner Meinung nach, nötige länge von ca. 70 cm.

Gruß und Petri
Frank


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Dem kann man nur noch anfügen, daß der Blitzhaken eben dafür gedacht ist auch die ganz vorsichtig beissenden Fische noch zu haken.

Wenn bei mir die Zander nicht in Beisslaune sind, dann gehe ich lieber als Schneider nach Hause, als 6 Untermaßige am Ufer begraben zu müssen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

@Mar:

versuch das Authanic Wire von Sänger (Iron Claw) Das kan man normal knoten und es ist hechtsicher da Stahl eingearbeitet sit. Es ist extrem weich, was den vorsichtigen Zander nicht vergrault.


----------



## Kurbel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Wie wärs denn mit Köderfisch an der Haarmontage?Ich habe das in einem film bei den Franzosen mal gesehen.Köderfisch vom Maul zum Waidloch aufziehen und fixieren.2 cm
vor dem Maul hängt der einzelhaken.Sehr schonende Montage und hat noch dazu sehr gut ffunktioniert.
MfG  Kurbel


----------



## fentanyl88 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

so jetzt melde ich mich auch nochmal =) 

ich hatte erstens einen ryderhaken. und spinnfischen kann ich nicht so beurteilen ich habs noch nie gemacht ok.. deswegen bilde ich mir diese meinung.. dut mir leid falls ich ein paar leute verärgert habe wollte ich nicht..


----------



## Plumpsangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen einem Grundangler, der auf Aal angesesen hat über die Schnur geworfen und ihm damit einen fiesen Hänger verpasst. quote]
> 
> Siehst Du, darum ist es manchmal sinnvoll an einigen gerade kleineren Gewässern das Spinnfischen zu verbieten. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Noch nie gemacht und schon eine Meinung dazu... Nicht schlecht. Ich würde Dich mal auf eine Spinnwanderung mitnehmen, mal sehen welche Meinung Du danach vertrittst. 

Ich unterstelle das, dass Spinnfischen im Fließgewässer wesentlich fängiger ist, wenn man es kann. Im Stillwasser würde ich eher 50/50 sagen, aber betreibe so gut wie kein Spinnfischen im Stillwasser. Daher kann die Angabe getrost vernachlässigt werden.

EDIT: 


Plumpsangler schrieb:


> Siehst Du, darum ist es manchmal sinnvoll an einigen gerade kleineren Gewässern das Spinnfischen zu verbieten. Gruß "Plumpsangler"



Was ist das für eine Aussage? Ich kann dir 100 Angler zeigen die sich gegensietig die Montagen verheddern oder kapitale Hänger provozieren, egal ob Spinnangler oder Ansitzangler. Aber ich merke hier ist die Ansitzer Lobby... 

Wir, die Spinnfischer, sind es doch die die Wurmdosen am Ufer verteilen und unsere Futtermischungen kiloweise ins Wasser schmeißen. Wir ruinieren das Ufer indem wir alles kurz und kleinhaken damit wir unsere Rutenhalter aufbauen können... |bigeyes|kopfkrat| |bigeyes |kopfkrat

Bisi Sarkasmus muß sein...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> zu 1
> 
> 
> Ist eine etwas besondere Art von Haken, sieht so aus:
> ...


 
|abgelehn

Uuppps, da angel ich schon länger als 30 Jahre, aber davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Mag sein, das ich solch morbide Sachen verdränge.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> |abgelehn
> 
> Uuppps, da angel ich schon länger als 30 Jahre, aber davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Mag sein, das ich solch morbide Sachen verdränge.



;+

Mir fehlen etwa 8 Jahre zu Deiner Erfahrung, aber ich habe halt diese Erfahrung gemacht und kann nur diese weitergeben. Bei vorsichtigen Fischen ist das Teil echt gut, aber bei einem Zander in Beißlaune... Meist im Rachen gesehen, abhaken war nicht mehr drin und das bei popeligen 40-45 Zandern.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Plumpsangler schrieb:


> Siehst Du, darum ist es manchmal sinnvoll an einigen gerade kleineren Gewässern das Spinnfischen zu verbieten. Gruß "Plumpsangler"



Pah, das war ein absoluter Unfall, wie er auch zwei Grundanglern hätte passieren können! Der Wind hat meine Schnur beim Wurf einfach hinweggeblasen. Und daß der Angler sauer war konnte ich trotzdem verstehen. Ich hab ihm auch gesagt, daß ich die Spinnfischer nicht in den Verruf bringen will.

Aber manche Grundangler sehen uns auch irgendwie als blöde Anarchisten an, nur weil wir am Gewässer umherwandern und versch. Stellen anwerfen. Bei einer Spundwand, wo immer einige Leute auf aal ansitzen Hab ich nur mal so im vorbeigehen "gedropshottet", also gerade die Spundwand runter. Und zog dann gleich einen 50er Zander raus. Da sagt einer: "Mensch hau ab hier, Scheiss Schwarzangler". Nur weil ich nicht komplette Tarnmontur und so einen lächerlichen Hut aufhabe, bin ich noch lange kein Schwarzangler! Ich nenn den ja auch nicht "Gammelfischer". Und worüber regt sich der Kerl auf, seine Pose schwamm in der Flussmitte und ich wollte nur gerade runter angeln, außerdem schnappe ich ihm mit nem GuFi bestimmt keine Aale weg. Und dann trotzdem dieser Fischneid, nur weil er den ganzen Tag nix gefangen hat!

Also ich toleriere jeden Angler, ob Räuber-, Friedfisch-, Ansitz- oder Spinnangler.  Nun gut, ist zwar nicht alles mein Ding, aber wer Spass dran hat, der soll doch machen, was er will.

Sonst schreib doch mal n Knigge, was wir Spinnfischer wohl beachten sollten, wieviel Abstand etc. Mir ist es nämlich wichtig, anderen Anglern mit dem nötigen Respekt zu begegnen. Deswegen ganze Gewässer und Vereine für Spinnfischer zu sperren finde ich - gelinde gesagt - nicht besonders Verständisfördernd.


----------



## Plumpsangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Aber ich merke hier ist die Ansitzer Lobby...
> quote]
> 
> Falls es Dir entgangen sein sollte, es ging hier auch um eine Frage zum Ansitzangeln.
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Plumpsangler schrieb:


> Denni_Lo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber ich merke hier ist die Ansitzer Lobby...
> ...



Habe ich, aber ich muß mir nicht die Kommentare von Leuten die Fischneid haben gefallen lassen.

EDIT:

Nur um das mal klar zu stellen: Ich bin teilweise selbst Ansitzangler und ich habe nichts gegen die eingefleischten Ansitzer, die Ansitzer die ich kenne genau so wenig gegen Spinnfischer. 

Nur hier im AB sind Leute, bei denen es echt aussetzt.

Bei Dir würde ich die These aufstellen das Du so viel vom Angeln verstehst wie ich vom Ballett. Nämlich gar nichts, denn mehr kann ich aus Deinen Aussagen in diesem Thread nicht herauslesen.


----------



## ceram (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo,

so wie der Autor dieses Threads (fentanyl88) komme ich auch aus seiner Heimat (Graz - Österreich)
. In der Region um Graz gibt es auch einige Teiche oder kleine Weiher, wo das Spinnfischen untersagt ist. 
Grund ist öfters ganz einfach der, dass einfach zu viele Fische in den Teichen schwimmen und diese dann durch Spinnköder "gerissen" werden! 
Ich habe einen Angler mal beobachtet, der vor meinen Augen einen Zander gefangen hat. Der Fisch hing an der Rückenflosse. 
Ich fragte ihn: auf was gefangen?
er antwortete: Auf Haken - und hielt eine Montage mit einem großen freien Einzelhaken hoch - barbarisch:c; Der Angler versuchte einfach gezielt Fische zu reissen.

In *kleinen *Teichen mit gutem Fischbestand und vielen karpfenartigen Fische würde ich Kunstköder (ausgenommen *evtl*. Einzelhaken oder Fliege) auch verbieten! Spinnfischen schön und gut, hat aber in solchen Gewässern meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.


Sorry offtopic, aber wollte ich los werden. #hMarkus


----------



## Plumpsangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nur weil ich nicht komplette Tarnmontur und so einen lächerlichen Hut aufhabe, bin ich noch lange kein Schwarzangler!


 
Ich frage mich gerade wer hier Vorurteile hat ... .

Generell muss ich sagen, dass einige hier ziemlich von sich überzeugt sind, nur weil sie mal eine Spinnrute in der Hand gehabt haben und durch Zufall (vorsicht Ironie) sogar was gefangen haben. Es ist schon sehr dreist eine Angelart über eine andere stellen wollen. Der nächste Schritt wird sein, dass der Fliegenfischer über den Spinnfischer spottet. Armes Deutschland. Hier wurde eine Frage zu einem Problem gestellt und anstelle zu helfen, meinen einige den Moralapostel zu spielen von wegen Schluckhaken oder ähnliches, wobei die meisten hier sicher gar nicht wissen, was das eigentlich ist und nur es irgendwo gelesen haben, dass das was gaaanz schlimmes ist.

Um hier mal wieder konstruktiv zu werden :
Zu der eigentlichen Fragestellung kann ich dem Verfasser nicht viel helfen, da dafür mehr Einzelheiten zu den Bissen notwendig wären. Wurde beim Biss viel und schnell Schnur abgezogen ??? Wie lange hast Du bis zum Anschlag gewartet usw usw. Erst danach kann man sagen was falsch gelaufen ist oder ob es halt nur ein schlechter Tag war. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



ceram schrieb:


> In *kleinen *Teichen mit gutem Fischbestand und vielen karpfenartigen Fische würde ich Kunstköder (ausgenommen *evtl*. Einzelhaken oder Fliege) auch verbieten! Spinnfischen schön und gut, hat aber in solchen Gewässern meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.



DAS ist doch mal ein absolut nachvollziehbarer Grund. Da würde ich nix gegen sagen.

Nur wenn sich ein Ansitzender durch meine alleinige Präsenz schon ein seiner Ruhe gestört fühlt - kann ich irgendwie verstehen, wenn er gerade einsam und verträumt vor sich hin angelt - nur: ich habe genauso ein Recht dort zu angeln und nehme auch Rücksicht. Auf die andere Uferseite lasse ich mich aber nicht schicken und vom Gewässer verjagen auch nicht. Es ist wie immer, der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Plumpsangler schrieb:


> Generell muss ich sagen, dass einige hier ziemlich von sich überzeugt sind, nur weil sie mal eine Spinnrute in der Hand gehabt haben und durch Zufall (vorsicht Ironie) sogar was gefangen haben.



Bleib mal bitte auf'm Teppich. Wenn du dir ein Urteil über meine Fähigkeiten anmassen willst, dann solltest du  erstmal mit mir fischen gehen.  



> Es ist schon sehr dreist eine Angelart über eine andere stellen wollen.


s.o, das hat niemand hier getan. Das Spinnfischen auf Räuber eine gute Methode ist, war das Einzige was hier gesagt wurde. Willst du ja nun nicht ernsthaft bestreiten, oder? Was hier besser oder schlechter oder die hohe Kunst ist hat doch niemand angesprochen.



> Der nächste Schritt wird sein, dass der Fliegenfischer über den Spinnfischer spottet. Armes Deutschland.


Da zum Fliegenfischen extrem viel Feingefühl, Disziplin und viel, viel Übung gehört, können sie sich ruhig über mich lustig machen. Irgendwo hätten sie ja auch recht.



> Hier wurde eine Frage zu einem Problem gestellt und anstelle zu helfen, meinen einige den Moralapostel zu spielen von wegen Schluckhaken oder ähnliches



nein, nein, es hat angefangen mit einem Seitenhieb auf Spinnfischer, da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es Kontra gibt. Vorallem wenn man mit solchen fragwürdigen Methoden wie Schluckhaken angelt.
Was war falsch an meiner Beschreibung, was ich darunter verstehe? Ich hab die Dinger schon live im Einsatz gesehen und so sieht es nunmal aus. Oder willst du bestreiten, daß man damit mehr Jungfische plättet, als mit einem normalen Haken???


----------



## fentanyl88 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

also ich war heute wieder fischen leider keine zander =) aber freitag werd ichs noch einmal probieren bevor mein urlaub aus ist. ich wollte mich nur noch mal entschuldigen.. ich wollte keine spinnfischer verärgern! 

falls noch wer tipps hat fürs zander angeln bitte schreibt mir noch 

lg Hubert


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

KöFi vertikal an einer Pose anbieten. 4/0 Haken aus dem Maul, so klappt es bei mir. Oder leicht über den Grund schwebend mit Balsa oder Rückgrat raus.


----------



## jumon42 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Auch ich ziehe den Haken mit der Ködernadel durchs Maul und lasse den Haken aus dem Maul heraus schauen.
Das ist so fest. Da kann kein Köderfisch abgehen. Habe oft Mühe die Fische wenn nichts beisst wieder vom Haken runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Vorfach ab und rausziehen :m


----------



## jumon42 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Vorfach ab und rausziehen :m


 
Da hab ich oft keine Lust zu, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es ein Zander genauso schwer hat den Fisch abzubekommen.
Habe mit der Methode vor zwei Wochen einen Zander gefangen.
Der Fisch zog ab und ich habe nach ca. 5 Sekunden angeschlagen.
Ich denke das der Zander den Fisch vom Kopf her nimmt und da ist der Haken immer sofort im Maul.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Angriff kommt seitlich, danach wird kopfvoran geschluckt


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Klar dass die Aussage "eine halbe Stunde ziehen lassen" bei Hardcorereleasern nicht gerade freundlich aufgenommen wird. Ebenso wenig wenn die betreffenden personen an Gewässern angeln in denen die Fische sofort herzhaft zuschlagen. Ich hab selbst als ich noch am Rhein gefischt habe direkt beim ersten Schnurabzug angeschlagen und war erfolgreich. Seitdem ich am Stillgewässer angel kann ich das total vergessen. Die Zander nehmen den Fisch auf, schwimmen damit herum, lassen ihn wieder fallen, nehmen ihn Miuten später wieder auf...schwimmen weiter usw usw. Irgendwann machts dann bsssss und sie rennen davon. Das kann nach 10 Minuten oder einer Stunde sein und wenn ich vorher anschlage passiert in 90% aller Fälle nur eins: Biss versaut, Fisch weg. Und da es meist bei einem Biss pro Nacht bleibt werd ich einen Teufel tun und sofort anschlagen. Wenn man mit Köfis um die 12cm fischt ist die Chance einen untermaßigen zu verangeln ziemlich gering zumal die den Köfi samt Haken garnicht rutner bekommen ohne sich schon vorher selbst zu haken. Klar ist dass man einen Zander der den Haken geschluckt hat nicht relasen kann..aber wenn ich mit Köfi ansitze will ich einen Zander zum Essen dann ists mir völlig egal wo der Haken sitzt weil er eh raus kommt. Wenn ich nur mal ne Runde zum entspannen angeln will sitz ich nicht mit Köfi an sondern geh gufieren da verletz ich die Fische fast garnicht. Also fallt nicht gleich über Leute her nur weil sie das Angeln anders betreiben als ihr. Oder unter anderen Umständen fischen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

@Wallerschreck:

ich bin kein Hardcore releaser, dazu schmecken die zu gut. Ich nehme einen von zehn mit. Schau in die Augustausgabe vom Fisch+Fang, da sind gute Montagen für KöFi auf Zander dabei.

Aber 30 mins ist IMHO vergebene Liebesmühe. Max 3-10 sek danach reinhauen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

@Denni Lo

Wenn du bei zehn Bissen nach 3-10 sek anhaust, in 9 Fällen der Anhieb ins Leere geht und im 10 Fall der Fisch nach 3 Drill Sekunden aussteigt obwohl du mit einer montage angelst die in anderen Gewässern (Rhein) bestens funktioniert hast, dann glaub mir wirst du dir auch überlegen ob du im aktuellen Gewässer vielleicht was falsch machst mit dem Anhieb. Erst nachdem ich mir angewöhnt habe so lange zu warten bis der Fisch wirklich "rennt" klappt es auch hier einigermaßen mit den Zandern. Ich kann dir garantieren dass du nach 3-10 sek. in meinem Gewässer bei 10 Bissen maximal einen haken wirst, weil die Zander nicht nur vorsichtig beißen, sondern erst eine ganze Weile mit dem Köder spielen. Ich brauche keine Montagetipps ich fang meine fische aber dafür ist es nunmal in meinem Gewässer notwendig dem Fisch Zeit zu geben den Köder auch zu nehmen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass viele hier entweder im Fließwasser auf Zander fischen oder reine Spinnfischer sind und die Problematik mit den "spielenden" Zandern nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich weiß noch sehr genau wie Zanderbisse im Rhein aussahen, da hat die gemächlich hin und her wandernde Pose im Stillwasser die zwischendurch mal 10 Minuten stillsteht um dann weiter zu dümpeln absolut keine Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## angel-daddy (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Denni Lo
> 
> Wenn du bei zehn Bissen nach 3-10 sek anhaust, in 9 Fällen der Anhieb ins Leere geht und im 10 Fall der Fisch nach 3 Drill Sekunden aussteigt obwohl du mit einer montage angelst die in anderen Gewässern (Rhein) bestens funktioniert hast, dann glaub mir wirst du dir auch überlegen ob du im aktuellen Gewässer vielleicht was falsch machst mit dem Anhieb. Erst nachdem ich mir angewöhnt habe so lange zu warten bis der Fisch wirklich "rennt" klappt es auch hier einigermaßen mit den Zandern. Ich kann dir garantieren dass du nach 3-10 sek. in meinem Gewässer bei 10 Bissen maximal einen haken wirst, weil die Zander nicht nur vorsichtig beißen, sondern erst eine ganze Weile mit dem Köder spielen. Ich brauche keine Montagetipps ich fang meine fische aber dafür ist es nunmal in meinem Gewässer notwendig dem Fisch Zeit zu geben den Köder auch zu nehmen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass viele hier entweder im Fließwasser auf Zander fischen oder reine Spinnfischer sind und die Problematik mit den "spielenden" Zandern nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich weiß noch sehr genau wie Zanderbisse im Rhein aussahen, da hat die gemächlich hin und her wandernde Pose im Stillwasser die zwischendurch mal 10 Minuten stillsteht um dann weiter zu dümpeln absolut keine Ähnlichkeit.




Jepp, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Stehende Gewässer sind ein RIESEN Unterschied!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich sitze nur noch sehr selten an und versuche meine Fische mit der Spinnrute zu fangen. Die "Antiköderfischbekehrung" zeigt bei mir langsam Wirkung....
Also 3-10 Sekunden finde ich zu kurz. Das habe ich Anfangs auch so gehalten und fast jeden Biß versemmelt. Von einem erfahrenen Angler habe ich folgende Montage übernommen: Kleiner-mittlerer Drilling jeh nach Köderfischgröße am mindestens 55cm besser 70cm  weichen Stahlvorfach (z.B 7x7) durch das Waidloch einfädeln und am Schwanzende wieder herausführen.Eine Hakenspitze im Waidloch versenken. Das ganze an einer Antitangleboom Durchlaufmontage mit entsprechendem Blei auf Grund, Rolle auf/Freilauf rein und Snickers holen.... Ist an dieser Montage etwas auszusetzen?
Beim Biß warte ich den ersten Abzug ab und wenn der Fisch zum 2. mal losschwimmt  schließe ich die Rolle warte bis die Schnur sich straft und setze einen beherzten Anhieb. Nur bei kleinen Ködern, wie z.B Lauben schlage ich schnell an, weil ich leider auch schon mal 2  45er Zander mit zu tief geschluckten Haken hatte. Deswegen der seitliche angebrachte Haken. Da hat man bei einem schnellen Anschlag, bevor der Fisch zum schlucken gedreht wurde, eine bessere Chance das er sitzt.

Ich habe mal von einer Montage gelesen, die die Holländer gerne auf Zander verwenden: Mit einem großen schlanken Einzelhaken durch den Rücken des Köfis und einem extra schweren Blei und geschlossener Rolle. Eine Selbshakmontage für Zander. Bei einem Biß kann man sofort anschlagen und das Risiko des schlucken sei minimiert hieß es. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Montage?


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Jepp, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Stehende Gewässer sind ein RIESEN Unterschied!
> 
> Gruß Martin



Mädelz, erst lesen dann schreiben – Ich betreibe kaum KuKö fischen im Stillgewässer. Dort sitze ich an. Im Rhein habe ich noch nie mit KöFi angesessen. Ich versemmele kaum einen Anschlag.

Meine Montage:

AT Boom für Grund mit Balsa aufgetrieben oder Rückgrat rausgeschnitten, Drilling neben Rückenflosse eingestochen.

Mit Pose:

Einzelhaken aus dem Maul (Hakengröße je nach Größe des KöFi) mit einigen Schlaufen mit dem Vorfach am Schwanz befestigt, quasi durchgenäht.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Servus,
wie lange ein Zander braucht um den Köderfisch so im Maul zu haben, dass der Anhieb sitzt hängt von vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Erstmal ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob man in einem strömungsreichen Fluss oder in einem stehenden Gewässer angelt. Im Fluss kann man den Anhieb sehr zeitig setzen. Die Zander nehmen die Köfis viel schneller, ist ja logisch es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder gleich gescheit zupacken - oder der Köfi ist weg. Im Stillwasser gibts auch Zander die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste reinknallen - es kann aber auch sein, dass sie ewig mit dem Köfi rumspielen. 
Deshalb halte ich diese Zeitangaben ala "nach x Sekunden" anschlagen für wenig hilfreich. Wenn man im Fluss 10 Sekunden wartet, hat unter Umständen jeder Zander geschluckt - wenn man im See 10 Sekunden wartet versemmelt man u.U. jeden Biss. 

Im Stillwasser warte ich bis der Zander zügig und nachhaltig Schnur abzieht - dann kriegt er eine verbraten. Wenn der Fisch mal Fahrt aufnimmt muss man den Anhieb dann aber wirklich zügig setzen um den Haken nicht aus dem Schlucksack vorholen zu müssen. 
9 von 10 Zandern könnte ich zurücksetzen weil der Haken unproblematisch sitzt.


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

falls noch wer tipps hat fürs zander angeln bitte schreibt mir noch 

lg Hubert[/quote]

Lieber Hubert!
Um das Thema wieder zum Zander zu bringen:
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich die meisten Zander mit der Grundmontage fange, und zwar entweder mit einem kleinen Laufblei oder mit der gleichen Laufmontage Montage wie beim Karpfenangeln.
Ich fädle also an der Hauptschnur den Ledger boom (ich weiss nicht wie das Teil auf Deutsch heisst), dann eine Gummiperle als Knotenschoner und schließlich einen kleinen Karabiner. An den Karabiner am Ledger boom kann ich dann, je nach Strömung, unterschiedlich schwere Bleie befestigen. An den Karabiner an der Hauptschnur befestige ich das Vorfach, wenn die Zander scheu sind nehm ich schon mal ein Vorfach mit einem Meter. Die Hakengröße hängt von der Köderfischgröße ab, aber ich nehm meisten einen langschenkeligen 4/0er Haken, den ich dem Köfi hinter der Rückenflosse durchsteche. Der Fisch wird also einfach eingehängt. Das Auffädeln mit der Ködernadel hat sich bei mir nicht bewehrt. Als Vorfachmaterial verwende ich 30er Fluorcarbon von Mustad. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es extrem abriebfest ist und schon mal einem Hecht widerstehen kann. Und da das Material fast unsichtbar ist, kann es ruhig stärker sein.
Als Rute verwende ich eine Shimano Beastmaster Heavy Feeder mit einem WG von 110g. Das Wurfgewicht interssiert mich an der Stelle aber nicht, viel wichtiger ist, dass ich mit der feinen Spitze der Feeder auch feine Bisse erkennen kann. Genausogut geht natürlich auch eine Winkelpicker-Rute.
Sobald die Spitze zittert oder ruckelt, nehme ich die Angel sofort auf, ziehe einen halben Meter Schnur von der Rolle und fühle mit dem Zeigefinger, ob sich da was am anderen Ende tut.
Bei Dir, im Stillwasser spürst Du das eindeutig. Dann warte ich ganz kurz, so bis der Fisch etwa einen Meter Schnur abgezogen hat, und dann setzte ich den Anhieb.
Genauso konnte ich den Zander am letzten Samstag fangen (guckst Du hier http://jerkbait.twoday.net)
Insgesamt finde ich das Zanderfischen mit totem Köfi extrem spannend, wenn auch (zumindest bei mir im Revier) sehr zeitaufwendig.
Achja, das hab' ich noch vergessen: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Zander manchmal lieber ganze Fische, manchmal liebe Fetzen nehmen. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Wenn auf den ganzen Fisch nichts geht, versuche an einer weiter mit dem ganzen Fisch, die andere wird mit Fetzen beködert. Oft hab ich dann auf dem Fetzen mehr Bisse bzw. umgekehrt.

LG in die Steiermark!
Stephan


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal von einer Montage gelesen, die die Holländer gerne auf Zander verwenden: Mit einem großen schlanken Einzelhaken durch den Rücken des Köfis und einem extra schweren Blei und geschlossener Rolle. Eine Selbshakmontage für Zander. Bei einem Biß kann man sofort anschlagen und das Risiko des schlucken sei minimiert hieß es. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Montage?


 
Hi Perückenkünstler!
Ja, bei mir im Revier fischen die einen mit der Freulaufmontage, die anderen mit der Selbsthackmontage.
Ich kann nur sagen: Beide fangen mal mehr, mal weniger.
Selbst wenn wir an einem guten Tag nebeneinander sitzen, geht das eigentlich immer unentschieden aus.:q
LG aus Niederösterreich!
Stephan


----------



## jumon42 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Im Stillwasser warte ich bis der Zander zügig und nachhaltig Schnur abzieht - dann kriegt er eine verbraten. Wenn der Fisch mal Fahrt aufnimmt muss man den Anhieb dann aber wirklich zügig setzen um den Haken nicht aus dem Schlucksack vorholen zu müssen.
> 9 von 10 Zandern könnte ich zurücksetzen weil der Haken unproblematisch sitzt.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Voraussetzung für mich ist, dass der Zander zügig Schnur zieht. Dann schlage ich ca. 5 sec an. Je nach Situation können es auch zwei sein. Ich schaue dabei nicht auf die Uhr.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Und wenn der Zander eben nicht zügig Schnur nimmt sondern die ganze Zeit im Treibholztempo von links nach rechts dümpelt kanns auch ne Stunde sein  ...darauf wollt ich hinaus


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Stephan Bonefish schrieb:


> Hi Perückenkünstler!
> Ja, bei mir im Revier fischen die einen mit der Freulaufmontage, die anderen mit der Selbsthackmontage.
> Ich kann nur sagen: Beide fangen mal mehr, mal weniger.
> Selbst wenn wir an einem guten Tag nebeneinander sitzen, geht das eigentlich immer unentschieden aus.:q
> ...



Hi Stephan,

kannst Du mir diese Montage vielleicht mal näher erklären? Ich meine (ist schon 1-2 Jährchen her) die hätten da was von einem extra großen Haken geschrieben. Wenn der Fisch mit Köfi spielt und dann erschrickt und flüchten will, weil Ihn der Haken piekst,ist er erst mal leicht gehakt und man kann sofort anschlagen. Klingt eigentlich gut.


----------



## jumon42 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Und wenn der Zander eben nicht zügig Schnur nimmt sondern die ganze Zeit im Treibholztempo von links nach rechts dümpelt kanns auch ne Stunde sein  ...darauf wollt ich hinaus


 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass ein Zander hier ne Stunde mit dem KöFi spielt. Das sind dann höchstens mehrere Zander.
Hab auch schon oft errlebt das kurz Schnur gezogen wurde und dann war wieder nix mehr. Dann passierte aber auch nichts mehr. Es kann natürlich sein, dass später ein weiterer Zander sich für deinen Köder interessiert.

Wenn die Schnur aber richtig abzieht, dann sollte man relativ schnell anschlagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Sehr verehrter Wallerschreck,

ich habe Dir in einem älteren Tread schon mal geschrieben, dass Du offenbar etwas schnell mit der Schreibe bist. Andere haben Dir vorgeworfen, Argumente so zu drehen wie es gerade passt. 
Nun, mit diesem posting hast Du auch mir auf die Zehen getreten, und erneut wiedersprüchliches von Dir gegeben.
S.U.




Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Klar dass die Aussage "eine halbe Stunde ziehen lassen" bei Hardcorereleasern nicht gerade freundlich aufgenommen wird.
> Ich bin weder " Hardcorereleaser " noch Kochpottangler. Einen Fisch, egal welchen, eine halbe Stunde lang mit dem Köder rumschwimmen zu lassen ist absolut unwaidgerecht. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Du den Fisch ja verwerten willst. Es besteht einfach die Gefahr, das ein untermaßiger verangelt wird.
> Du regst Dich über Wettfischen in Deinem Verein auf, und das mit zu dünnen Schnüren auf Karpfen geangelt wird, etc.
> Das hier von Dir geschilderte Verhalten ist mindestens ebenso verwerflich, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer. Krass gesagt nimmst Du aus - entschuldige, aber mir fällt kein anderes Wort ein - Fischgeilheit in Kauf, einen untermaßigen Zander zu verangeln. Und erzähle mir nicht, ein solcher könnte nicht mit einem 12 cm langen Köfi fertig werden, wenn er genug Zeit hat. Er kann, ohne weiteres. Das ist auch meine bevorzugte Köfigröße und ich weiß nicht, wieviele Kleinzander ich schon darauf gefangen habe. Und nicht alle hatten den Haken vorne, obwohl ich nur wenige Sekunden mit dem Anschlag warte. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du einen Biß nicht eindeutig erkennen kannst. Was auch immer da an Deinem Köfi eine halbe Stunde rumspielt, ein maßiger Zander ist das nicht. Vielleicht lutscht irgendwas anderes an Deinem Köfi rum und irgendwann kommt dann tatsächlich mal ein Zander und nimmt ihn richtig.
> ...


 
Zusammenfassend verstehe ich nicht, wie ein derart Gesetzestreuer, waidgerechter und erfahrener Angler wie Du, solche Ratschläge geben kannst. 

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

ok Ralle dann mal zu deinen Vorwürfen:

1: Untermaßige Zander haben keine Probleme mit 12cm Köderfischen?
Stimmt nicht, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach nicht (und genau die gebe ich hier wider). Ich kann keinen allgemeingültigen Fall beschreiben sondern nur das was ich in den von mir beangelten Gewässern vorfinde und für dieses spezielle Gewässer kann ich eben meine Methode uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Ich habe auf besagte Köderfische genau 2 untermaßige Zander gefangen und beide haben sich beim Versuch zu schlucken selbst in der oberen Schlundregion gehakt da mein Haken grundsätzlich aus dem Rücken sprich der höchsten Stelle des Köfis rausschaut. Beide konnten ohne Verletzung releast werden. Da du ja scheinbar schon mehrere untermaßige verangelt hast, ich jedoch keinen einzigen verstehe ich nicht warum MEINE Methode dann die falsche sein soll |kopfkrat


2: Ja das Wettfischen regt mich nach wie vor auf und zwar nicht weil Fische getötet werden, sondern weil Fische verletzt und stundenlang gehältert werden ohne dass irgendein Entnahmegedanke besteht sondern lediglich damit man sie Wiegen und sich selbt beweihräuchern kann.Würden sie die Rotaugen dann tatsächlich auch fressen hätte ich keine Probleme damit im Gegenteil ein solches Hegefischen wäre dringend notwendig. Ich verstehe nicht wo da der Widerspruch ist?

3: Angeln mit 12er Vorfächern auf Karpfen finde ich auch nach wie vor Hirnrissig da die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass der Karpfen abreißt meiner Beobachtung nach bei 60% liegt. Ich habe noch nicht einen untermaßigen Zander auf Köfi verangelt, heißt also meine Quote liegt bei 0% auch kein Widerspruch. Nebenbei angele ich auch auf Zander mit mindestens 25ger Schnur eben weil ich NICHT will dass ein Fisch mit meterlangem Vorfach und Pose im Maul rumschwimmt.

4:Woher weiß ich dass es ein Zander ist?
Sagen wir es mal so. Wenn am Köfi irgendwas "lutscht" kann es sich nur um
1:Aal
2:Karpfen
3:Barsch
4:Forelle
5:Zander
6:Hecht

handeln. 
3,4 und 6 konnte ich an dem Gewässer noch nicht einmal nach Sonnenuntergang fangen fällt also in meinem Fall ziemlich weg. 2 Äußert sich grundsätzlich in einem vehementen abtauchen der Pose und nachfolgendem Run kann also sofort angeschlagen werden.

1 und 5 beißen ähnlich wobei ich einen untermaßigen Aal auf 12cm Köderfisch definitiv ausschließen kann. Ob es nun ein Zander oder ein (definitiv maßiger) Aal ist spielt also in dem Moment keine Rolle. 

5: Fischgeilheit finde ich im Bezug auf mich ziemlich beleidigend. Ja ich esse gern Fisch, am liebsten selbst geangelten und am allerliebsten Zander. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Gewässern ist es in meinem aktuellen Gewässer aber trotz aller Finesse sehr schwer einen Zander zu fangen und das trotz sehr gutem, selbst reproduzierenden Bestand...das Futterangebot ist einfach zu groß. In der Regel hat man wenn überhaupt in einer Nacht (und damit meine ich eine ganze Nacht) nur einen einzigen Biss und davon ist rund die hälfte ein Karpfen (und die rennen in der Tat sofort los und können so auch sofort angeschlagen werden). Ich denke dass ich in der Summe weniger Zander pro Jahr entnehme als du (falls du kein Hardcorereleaser bist) also finde ich den Begriff Fischgeilheit unpassend, das kannst du auf Leute anwenden die gelbe Säckeweise Zander wegschleppen :r



Zusammenfassend:

Unter einem "Biss" verstehe ich die Situation wenn:
entweder die Pose abtaucht/wandert die Schnur läuft usw. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt macht sich was am Köder zu schaffen und ich rede von einem Biss. Fakt ist wenn ich direkt anschlage sobald meine Pose anfängt zu zucken oder die Schnur mal einen halben Meter läuft hab ichs versaut. Wie ich auch in meinem Post geschrieben habe schlage ich dann an wenn der Fisch droht in ein Hinderniss zu schwimmen oder wenn er "rennt" (das er schwimmt ist mir auch klar  aber die bildiche Beschreibung des rennens (run) hat sich etabliert ist also hier anwendbar und verständlich). Dies kann wie zuvor erwähnt sofort der Fall sein oder nach einer Stunde. Ich hoffe dass dies jetzt klargestellt ist. Falls du Einwände hast bitte posten.

"Unverantwortlich" finde ich, einem Neuling, der verzweifelt ist weil er jeden Zanderbiss verschlägt zu raten auf jeden Fall nach 3-10 Sekunden anzuschlagen :v Als Jungangler neigt man ohnehin grundsätzlich dazu nervös zu werden und zu früh anzuschlagen und wie man sieht bringt ihm das keinen Erfolg. Mit der Zeit wird er ein Gefühl dafür kriegen wann er mit guter Chance auf Erfolg anschlagen kann aber dafür muss er eben ein bisschen experimentieren. 3-10 Sekunden ist da wahrhaftig keine Patentlösung. Nebenbei.. du kannst auch bei sofortigem Anhieb fische verangeln, insbesondere bei Grundmontagen da die Zander oftmals den Köderfisch schlucken ohne sich dabei weit zu bewegen. 

Tut mir leid wenn ich dir auf die Füße trete falls nu noch anmerkungen oder Missverständnisse an meinem Post findest melde dich damit ich die ausräumen kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Bitte sehr.




Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ok Ralle dann mal zu deinen Vorwürfen:
> Es sind keine Vorwürfe, sondern aus Deiner Argumentation abgeleitete Feststellungen. Das diese nicht immer positiv sind, liegt eben an Deiner Argumentation.
> 
> 1: Untermaßige Zander haben keine Probleme mit 12cm Köderfischen?
> ...


 
Brauchst nix auszuräumen, nur nachdenken


Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

@Ralle 24


wie war das neulich mit "beherschen"  :q    oder so ähnlich :g


außerdem kennen wir das doch mit dem Herrn Wallerschreck. Man dreht einfach alles so hin wie man es braucht. Oder anders gesagt.....was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern. Hoffentlich ist das nicht verboten #q :q:q:q


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich sehe schon du hast deine eigene Meinung bzw. Erfahrung gemacht und ich meine. Wenn ich an deinem Gewässer fischen würde, würde ich evtl. genauso handeln wie du und ich habe auch noch keine 1000 Zander gefangen also durchaus möglich dass ich deine Meinung irgendwann teile. Im aktuellen Fall kann ich aber sagen dass ein sofortiges Anschlagen zu erheblichem Fischverlust führt, ein längeres Warten dazu dass ma den Fisch mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit hakt. Deiner Meinung nach ist es wohl Zufall dass ich noch keinen untermaßigen verangelt habe..ich sehe es als Montagebedingt an. Ich verankere den haken weder im Kopf noch im Schwanzbereich sondern steche mit der Ködernadel vor der Rückenflosse ein und verankere den Haken auch dort..ein untermaßiger Fisch mit entsprechend engem Schlund hakt sich dabei ziemlich sicher selber, aber ok das habe ich ja schon erwähnt.

Hechte und Barsche habe ich auch oft im Dunkeln gefangen, aber nicht an diesem Gewässer. Ebenso habe ich auch schon vorsichtige Karpfenbisse gehabt, aber nicht auf Köderfisch und nicht an diesem Gewässer. 

Dein Spruch "Oder einem Untermaßigen das Leben gerettet" ist gut und schön. Wenn du jedem untermaßigen das Leben retten willst geh einfach nicht angeln dann ist das ganz sicher der Fall. Ich bin auch der meinung dass man jungfische schonen sollte aber irgendwo muss man auch mal die Grenze ziehen, sollte ich mit meiner Methode massenweise Untermaßige verangeln würde ich sie ändern..da dies aber nicht passiert sehe ich keinen Grund dazu.

Nochmal zu der Sache mit dem Wettfischen..wenn du dich recht erinnerst ging es mir nicht darum ihnen das Wettfischen zu verbieten (auch wenn mich das ganze ankotzt) sondern darum dass ich nicht gezwungen werden will da mit zu machen ..ich wäre dir Dankbar wenn du dich daran noch erinnern könntest. Ich lass adere in Ruhe angeln also sollen sie mich auch in Ruhe lassen..mehr will und wollte ich nicht

@Hotte
schön dass du es auch noch geschafft hast hab mir schon sorgen gemacht. Pass auf deinen Blutdruck auf..in deinem Alter


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> Pass auf deinen Blutdruck auf..in deinem Alter



also das empfinde ich ja schon als Beleidigend.....tztztztz|gr:

...wieso muss mein Alter sich negativ auf meinen Blutdruck...oder umgekehrt ausüben....hääh.....kannste mir das mal erklären..#q

....oder geht's dir vielleicht so.....Selbsterfahrung ? :q:q:q



ops.....ich sehe gerade, dass Du die Hälfte deines Postings gelöscht hast.....warum das denn..|kopfkrat.....waren etwa zuviel Widersprüche drinnen..:q


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Nochmal zu der Sache mit dem Wettfischen..wenn du dich recht erinnerst ging es mir nicht darum ihnen das Wettfischen zu verbieten (auch wenn mich das ganze ankotzt) sondern darum dass ich nicht gezwungen werden will da mit zu machen ..ich wäre dir Dankbar wenn du dich daran noch erinnern könntest. Ich lass adere in Ruhe angeln also sollen sie mich auch in Ruhe lassen..mehr will und wollte ich nicht



stimmt.....Du wolltest die ganze Bande anzeigen, weil's ja verboten ist.....|rolleyes


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> stimmt.....Du wolltest die ganze Bande anzeigen, weil's ja verboten ist.....|rolleyes


 
Falsch lieber Hotte |bla: Anzeigen wollte ich sie nur in dem Fall dass sie mich aus dem Verein werfen weil ich nicht mitmache 

Ab einem gewissen Alter kann hoher Blutdruck ja angeblich zu lebensbedrohlichen Zuständen führen..darum wollte ich dich ermahnen ruhig zu bleiben..

Öhm..was hab ich gelöscht und wo?


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Falsch lieber Hotte |bla: Anzeigen wollte ich sie nur in dem Fall dass sie mich aus dem Verein werfen weil ich nicht mitmache  da willst Du doch jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwort drauf haben....oder ?
> 
> Ab einem gewissen Alter kann hoher Blutdruck ja angeblich zu lebensbedrohlichen Zuständen führen..darum wollte ich dich ermahnen ruhig zu bleiben.. ich bin die Ruhe selbst....oder bildest Du dir tatsächlich ein......DU könntest mich aus derselben bringen...#d
> 
> Öhm..was hab ich gelöscht und wo? ich meine, es war einige Zeilen länger, ist aber letztendlich auch egal.....weil....ach das hatten wir schon..



Bist Du eventuell derjenige, welcher sich hier aufregt...????   dann achte mal auf deinen Blutdruck....sowas soll es nämlich Altersunabhängig geben.....Doctore :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> 
> wie war das neulich mit "beherschen" :q oder so ähnlich :g


 
Ich bin beherrscht, völlig.:g Von dem Wunsch........naja, lassen wir das :q
Er hat Recht. Immer. Und wenn nicht, haben zumindest die anderen Unrecht.

Ralf


----------



## Veit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich fische auf Zander mit Köfi mit großen Einzelhaken der Größe 2/0 am meterlangen 0,25er Vorfach in verbindung mit einer Grundmontage. Der Haken sollte am Kiemendeckel austreten.
Den größten Fehler,den man machen kann ist zu lange mit dem Anhieb zu warten. Selbst schuld, wenn man sich die Bisse dann versaut. Ich schlage nach 5 bis 10 Sekunden an und kann ca. 90 % der Bisse verwerten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Danke Veit, vielleicht hilfts.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Im Fließwasser funktioniert das auch sehr gut


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

also ich melde mich mal wieder vielen dank für die infos.. 

freitag war ich den ganzen tag fischen hatte gleich am anfang einen zander biss. ich lies die pose ab und sie ging sofort unter was mich zuerst verwunderte! ich dachte der köfi sei zu schwer. aber dann sah ich die pose circa 5 cm unter wasser fahren ich setzte mich also hin und wartete bis der fisch schnur nur abzog..

nach gute 10 min gings los mit schnurabziehen ich setzte sofort den anschlag. der zander sprang leicht aus dem wasser und der haken, hakte nicht ein...ich zog den zerfetzten köfi mit haken aus dem wasser. 

schon langsam zweifle ich am ryderhaken vl sollte ich es mal mit einen kleinen drilling probieren?

lg Hubert


----------



## andreas0815 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> also ich melde mich mal wieder vielen dank für die infos..
> 
> freitag war ich den ganzen tag fischen hatte gleich am anfang einen zander biss. ich lies die pose ab und sie ging sofort unter was mich zuerst verwunderte! ich dachte der köfi sei zu schwer. aber dann sah ich die pose circa 5 cm unter wasser fahren ich setzte mich also hin und wartete bis der fisch schnur nur abzog..
> 
> ...


 
*Hallo,*

ich würde es mal mit Fischfetzen probieren und auf Grund!!!!#6


*Wenn du gewinnen kannst, dann gewinne.*
*Wenn du verlieren musst, dann verliere.*
*Aber gib niemals auf!*​ 

*__________________________________*



_*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: Gruß Andreas*_


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo Hubert,

es kann durchaus sein, dass es an dem komischen Haken liegt. Hab damit noch nie gefischt und würde ihn auch nicht einsetzten, weil " Normalhaken " prima funktionieren.
Der Tip von Andreas wäre auch mein Vorschlag. Eine sensible Grundmontage mit frei laufendem Blei und Köfi oder Fischfetzen, und ein ausreichend großer Einzelhaken, sollten besser funktionieren. Auf den Drilling kannst Du verzichten, ein großer Einzelhaken ist allemal besser.

Ralf


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

danke, werd ich beim nächstenmal probiern! wo soll ich den einzelhaken durchziehn? oder einfach einhaken? wenn einhaken wo? bei stillem wasser reicht ein 5 gramm blei oder solte es schwerer sein??

lg hubert


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

ich habe einen sehr großen (2) karpfen einzelhaken ist aber mit einer haar-schnur. am besten wird da wohl sein das haar abschneiden und neu biden mit einer 0,35 mono schnur?? oder kann ich das haar lassen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Meine Zandermontage sieht wie fogt aus.

Auf der Hauptschnur wird ein Laufblei an einem Seitenarm angebracht. Also nicht die Hauptschnur durch das Blei fädeln, das gibt zu viel Wiederstand. Nimm einfach ein Grundblei und binde da ein ca. 15 cm langes Stück Schnur dran. Diese sollte wesentlich dünner sein als die Hauptschnur, damit bei einem Hänger nur das Blei verlorengeht. An das andere Ende der Schnur knotest Du einen kleinen Wirbel an dessen Öse an. So kannst Du das Grundblei schnell austauschen, wenn du ein schweres oder leichteres brauchst. Nun montierst Du einen Ledger Stop, oder auch einen einfachen Schnurstopper mit ausreichend großer Perle auf die Schnur und knotest einen Wirbel an das Ende der Hauptschnur. Der Abstand zwischen Schnurstopper und Wirbel sollte ca. 10 cm länger sein als der Seitenarm des Grundbleies. Hängt die fertige Montage senkrecht in der Luft, muß das Blei deutlich über dem Hauptschnurwirbel hängen, sonst gibts Verwicklungen. 
Das Vorfach sollte etwa 0,28 mm dick sein. Sind viele Hechte im Gewässer, ist ein möglichst dünnes Stahlvorfach erste Wahl. Die Hakengröße richtet sich nach der Größe der verwendeten Köfis. Du nimmst eine Ködernadel und führst diese durch das Maul, durch den ganzen Köfi und lässt sie ca. 2 cm vor der Schwanzwurzel austreten. Dann ziehst Du das Vorfach durch den Fisch, bis der Hakenbogen im Maulwinkel sitzt. Das Hakenende sollte deutlich, heißt ca. 5-6mm seitlichen Abstand vom Köfi haben. Du brauchst keinen Drilling oder Ryderhaken. Da ist die Gefahr das der Zander den Haken spürt größer, als die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines sichereren hakens. So kann der Zander den Haken beim Biß kaum spüren, dennoch ist er frei genug um gut fassen zu können. Wie Veit schon schrieb, kannst Du den Haken auch statt durchs Maul, durch den Kiemendeckel ziehen. 
Nun hängt Dein Köfi Kopf nach unten am Vorfach. Wenn Du das so lässt und auswirfst, kann der Köfi auf dem Vorfach zusammenrutschen und quasi krumm werden. Das ist schlecht, weil sich dann beim Anschlag der Haken u.U. in den Köfi bohrt, statt ins Zandermaul. Drum bildest Du dort wo das Vorfach austritt eine kleine Schlaufe, legst diese um die Schwanzwurzel und ziehst an. So entsteht kein Knoten und Dein Köfi hängt sicher am Vorfach. Einen Fischfetzen befestigst Du übrigens auf die gleiche Weise. 
Wichtig ist, das der Zander nicht den geringsten Widerstand fühlt. Das gilt auch und vor allem beim Biß. Zanderangeln mit Pose mach ich deshalb nicht, obwohl es sicher auch funktioniert, ist halt ne Glaubenssache. 
Wichtig ist noch der Bissanzeiger. Ich verwende im Stillwasser weder Freilaufrollen noch elektrische Bißanzeiger. Meine Rute lege ich auf zwei Rutenhaltern ab, so dass die Rolle zwischen den beiden Haltern liegt. Dann nehme ich ein kleines Aalglöckchen und hänge das zwischen erstem Rutenring und Rolle in die Schnur. Nicht festklemmen, sondern einfach einhängen. Die Schnur wird dabei nach unten gezogen, das das Glöckchen ca. 10 cm über der Erde hängt. Nachts kannst Du noch ein Knicklicht drantüddeln. Dann wird der Schnurfangbügel geöffnet. Bei einem Biß wandert das Glöckchen nach oben und fällt fast immer von selbst ab. Der Zander kann Schnur ziehen ohne den geringsten Wiederstand zu spüren. Musst natürlich schon ein bisschen aufpassen, weil der Biss so ja nur kurz signalisiert wird. Zieh der Zander Schnur, schlage ich nach wenigen Sekunden an.

So fische ich auf Zander. Einfach und ohne Klimbim, aber es funktioniert. Natürlich fischt fast jeder ein wenig anders und manche schwören auf Freilaufrollen oder elektrische BBißanzeiger usw. Ist auch ok, die fangen auch. Am Anfang heißt es aber, je weniger Schnick Schnack, desto weniger Fehler kann man machen. Probiere es ein paarmal so aus. Später wirst Du dann sicher noch Dinge verändern und an Deinen persönlichen Geschmack anpassen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das alles veständlich geschildert habe. Falls nicht melde Dich einfach.

Sorry, das ich über die " verangeln Diskussion " vergessen habe, Dir früher schon ein paar Tips zu geben.

Ralf


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

danke ralf hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen. nur das mit dem grundblei versteh ich noch nicht ganz bzw. mit dem stopper. binde ich einfach auf die hauptschnur mit einer schlaufe eine nebenschnur und auf dieser nebenschnur montiere ich mit einen karabiner das blei?

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hab mal versucht das ganze aufzuzeichnen.


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

ok jetzt ist alles klar werd mittwoch gleich probieren danke lg hubert


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Okay, lass uns wissen wie es war.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fentanyl88 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

jo werde dann gleich mittwoch am abend berichten vl sogar schon mit fotos #6

eine frage hab ich noch wie schwer sollte das blei sein bei stillem gewässer?

lg Hubert


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo Hubert,

das Blei sollte so leicht wie möglich sein. So das Du gut an die zu befischende Stelle kommst. 

Noch ein kleiner Zusatztip. Ritz den Köfi an beiden Flanken mit der Ködernadel leicht ein, so dass gerade die Haut durchstoßen wird.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen. 

Ralf


----------



## duck_68 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich fische folgendermaßen auf Zander:

3,9m 2,75lbs Karpfenrute mit "semiparabolischer" Aktion

Shimano Baitrunner GTB 6000/8000 (den Baitrunner ische ich nur im Fließgewässer  - im See ist der Bügel offen!!)

Schnur 15lbs PowerPro


Gefischt wird mit einer ganz einfachen Durchlaufmontage auf Grund mit einem Tiroler-Hölzchen (30/40g)

Als Vorfach verwende ich ein ca. 5 kg Kevlarvorfach mit einer Länge von 90 - 120 cm!!!!

Der tote Köfi wird entweder aufgefädelt oder nur durch den Kopf an einem 1er - 3er Einzelhaken eingehängt. Bevorzugte Köfis sind 10 - 15cm lange Lauben.

Ganz wichtig: ich stopfe die Bauchhöhle des Köders mit Styropor o.ä. aus damit es dann senkrecht 1 m über dem Grund steht. Vor dem Auswerfen immer kontrollieren, ob der Köder wirklich gut aufschwimmt! 

Damit habe ich die besten Erfolge!! 


Viel Erfolg 
Martin


PS. Die Gewässertiefe unserer Baggerseen beträgt 2,5 - 3,5 m


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Ich kann dir auch noch einen Tipp geben wenns mit den Fehlbissen so weiter geht. Manchmal passiert es, dass man beim Anhieb den Haken ganz in den Köderfisch hineinzieht (wo er selbstverständlich nicht mehr greifen kann) oder dass der Köfi so im Maul liegt, dass er ein Eindringen des Hakens blockiert.. Wenn du nicht weit werfen musst kannst du dem ganz gut durch eine ausreiß-Montage entgegenwirken. Stech unter der Rückenflosse ein und zieh das Vorfach ganz knapp unter der Haut des Köfis bis zum Schwanz durch. Den Haken (einzel oder kleiner Blitzhaken) schiebst du mit dem Schenkel auch unter die Haut so dass nur noch die Spitze rausschaut. Beim Anhieb reißt du nun das komplette Vorfach samt Haken aus dem Köfi raus (da ja nur die Haut ihn festhält) und der Haken kann im Maul frei greifen. Bei gewaltwürfen kannst du das aber nicht mehr anwenden da die Montage hier bereits beim Wurf ausreißt.


----------



## fentanyl88 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo danke für die info..  ich freu mich ja schon total auf mittwoch mit den ganzen neuen tipps die ich anwenden kann! jetzt muss ich nochmal fragen kann ich jetzt größere karpfenhaken nehmen oder soll ich eigene einzelhaken für zander kaufen?

lg Hubert


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> Hallo danke für die info.. jetzt muss ich nochmal fragen  ich freu mich ja schon total auf mittwoch mit den ganzen neuen tipps die ich anwenden kann! kann ich jetzt größere karpfenhaken nehmen oder soll ich eigene einzelhaken für zander kaufen.
> 
> lg Hubert


 
Ich würde dir entweder zu dünndrahtigen, langstiligen Butthaken oder aber zu Zanderhaken raten (Einzelhaken mit einem kleinem Haltehaken an der Seite. Letztere haben sich bei mir besonders  bewährt und das durchweg für alle Raubfische (einschließlich Tauwurm auf Aal)


----------



## fentanyl88 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



> Einzelhaken mit einem kleinem Haltehaken an der Seite


 
sind das nicht ryderhaken??

ein angelfreund hat mir heute gesagt ich sollte so auf zander angeln:

kopf abschneiden, schwanzflosse abschneiden und das mittelteil vom köfi mit nem normalen haken aufhaken und ab damit ins wasser... was hällt ihr davon...

lg hubert


----------



## frummel (13. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

er bekommt doch mit pose auch seine bisse..
nimm nen großen einzelhaken.. wie veit schon gesagt hat..musst nur schön irgendwo einklemmen..ich nehme einzelhaken und dann durch nase und oberlippe


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



fentanyl88 schrieb:


> sind das nicht ryderhaken??
> 
> ein angelfreund hat mir heute gesagt ich sollte so auf zander angeln:
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt halt viele unterschiedliche Methoden. Wähl Dir erst mal eine aus und hab damit Geduld. Wenn die ersten Fänge kommen steigt das Selbstvertrauen und Du fängst ganz von alleine an zu variieren. Wenn Du am Anfang alles mögliche versuchst, kannst Du Pech haben.

Ralf


----------



## fentanyl88 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

war heute fischen jedoch ohne erfolg.. hatte keinen einzigen biss... aber ich geb nicht auf ... @ ralle 24 hab deine montage probiert... verwickelt sich ziemlich schnell aber sonst finde ich sie super. 

lg hubert


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*

Hallo Hubert,

verwickeln sollte sich da nix. Achte darauf, das der Abstand Stopper zum Vorfachwirbel deutlich größer ist, als der Seitenarm lang. Sprich, hängt die Monatge senkrecht von der Rutenspitze, muß das Blei deutlich über dem Vorfachwirbel hängen. 
Das ist ein Knackpunkt. 
Weiter solltest Du beim Auswerfen in der Endphase des Wurfes, also kurz bevor die Montage auf das Wasser trifft, die Schnur leicht mit dem Finger am Spulenrand abbremsen. Die Betonung liegt auf " leicht ". Wenn Du jetzt nach dem Aufschlag aufs Wasser sofort drei, vier schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen machst, bevor das Blei auf Grund liegt, kann eigentlich nix mehr verwickelt sein. 

Ralf


----------



## Rossi1983 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Zander!! Ich bin verzweifelt...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> sehe da eigentlich keinen Fehler. Deine Montage ist soweit in Ordnung.
> 
> Was mich arg verwundert ist, dass die Köfis weg waren.
> Die können, wenn sie mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen wurden nicht weg sein! Vor allem nicht mehrmals hintereinander.
> ...




Hab auch noch nie mit Köfi auf Zander gefischt, aber so wie du den Haken aufgezogen hast (Hakenspitze zum Köfi), wie sitzt denn da der Haken dann im Zandermaul? Nur zu meinem Verständnis?!


----------

